# Congratulations Msaddicted our March photo contest winner!!!



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

All I can say is what a wonderful image and a terrific photo opportunity. Great Job!!! How about that lighting? Names have been added to all the images from last month.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Congrats to Dixie Lee as well*

For our runner-up image. These two were separate from the pack with a 5 way tie for third.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations on a job well done. I liked the photo a lot (so did my wife) and it is a well deserved win.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great job, it fit the contest requirements to a T. rich


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

A big CONGRATS MsAddicted! Well deserved.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Congratulatons MsAddicted! It was one of my favs, it is just beautiful! :dance:
Dixie Lee, congrats to you too! Very nice shot!:smile:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow!!! And to think I nearly forgot to enter at all. I threw it in almost literally at the last minute, lol. 

Thanks everybody!

And congrats to Dixie as well, very nice!


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Congrats! lovely photo!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2004)

Congrats, very nice indeed.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

congrats a sum green 4 U


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

...


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Congratulations MsAddicted. That's a beautiful photo - very zen like. And awesome work by all contestants. It's sure getting tricky to choose only three photos.

Thanks Rusty for another month well run.

rosesm


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats MsAddicted. Good work.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

CONGRATS GIRL!! That's a breathtaking photo!!!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Why, thank you!

I agree Koru, its hard to choose!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

One more try. (mispelling in the first one)


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

Congratulatons MsAddicted! It was one of my favorites too...great shot


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Grayfish you are too cute!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Very nice shot 4 sure


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Winner!*

It was one of my favorites also. Really nice shot MsA.
SH


----------

